
Zopfli Compression Algorithm from Google - jnazario
https://code.google.com/p/zopfli/
======
depsypher
Very cool algorithm. I just incorporated it into my png optimizer project and
it does indeed improve the compression ratios nicely:
<https://github.com/depsypher/pngtastic>

